# Brands of charcoal



## dave11 (Jul 30, 2006)

:(  I bought a cheap brand of charcoal today (store brand)  trying to save a few bucks. This is the first time ive tryed this. It was 2 dollars cheaper than kingsford. When I lit it, I  noticed it was smoking pretty bad. After I put it in the fire box, it started smoking even worse. I hope it didnt ruin my meat. I know its been posted on here before, but dont buy cheap charcoal. The 2 dollars you save might just ruin some good food.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 30, 2006)

dave11, most of the "store-brand" charcoal briquette have a lot of fillers in them. I'm a fan of the "Old" Kinsford (still have 4 bags left from my 10 bag stock pile from last year. Tried the "new" Kingsford and didn't like it-way to much ash.  My brother uses the Royal Oak brand of briquettes and likes it a lot.


----------



## dave11 (Jul 30, 2006)

Dutch, I only wanted to save a couple of dollars. I dont know if you guys have a Winn-Dixie store by you or not, but DO NOT buy any store brand charcoal. Lesson very well learned for me. I had 10 # of chicken,and a small 4 # pork on and was scared s*^% less! I will never make that mistake again. I promise to say the mans prayer on this one ....Here it is..  "Im a man.....I can change .... if I have too....I guess".....  Amen!   Works everytime!     Try it!


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dave, don't feel bad.  I have done it, and I know others here have done it.  You are in the store, you see a bag of charcoal and it is 2 - 3 dollars less than kingsford.  You think, "I can save some money."  

When you light it up, the charcoal either over smokes, too much ash, or WILL NOT BURN!!!!

You can geuss what happened to me.  I don't mind the ne kingsford, it is better for me, then everything else on the market.  I have a friend who uses Royal Oak, and after running out one day to grab some on sale.....Still have 3 bags of the new kingsford laying around.


----------



## tommy c (Aug 1, 2006)

Dave,
www.charcoalstore.com You'll really like this coal. It burns hot,long and has hardly any residual ash


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tommy,
What type of shipping costs do you encounter from that place (although the link you posted was for West of the Mississippi, I wondered what you got hit up for from Wicked Good itself.)


----------



## tommy c (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Bill,
I remember seeing that you live in the Aurora area? I am formerly from Elgin, but live on the border now just north of Antioch. I put that info on the forum just to introduce the brand. I hav'nt ordered any coal online thus far. I get the wicked good coal from a fireplace/grill store in Vernon Hills on the corner of rt60 and rt120. The name of the store has slipped my mind at the moment :oops: ( senior moment ) :lol:  It's somthing simple though....Maybe, The fireplace store? 411 should be able to help ya. If not, get back to me and I'll research it more for you.


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks, I'll look around.

And Elgin is growing by leaps and bounds, annexing all kinds of farms and stuff.

I hate going up that way on Randall (traffic-wise)

Thanks again


----------



## joed617 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Tommy, I just went to thier site and it was 15.00 bucks a bag.. I also went to Wicked Good Charcoal site and it's around 11.50 a bag but here is the kicker, the shipping is 12.00 it came to around 35.80 including shipping. I found a place localy that carries it and I am e-mailing them for a price.  I'm going to give it a shot. 

Joe


----------



## tommy c (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Joe 8) Yeah....it's worth trying to find local, but shipping is way out of line :roll: you'll like the coals long burn. And it's flavor is very suddle, so you'll be able to impart your own flavors with your choice of wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good luck


----------



## joed617 (Aug 2, 2006)

I just found a guy that has 11lb bags for 9.00 each.  My search is not over yet. I spend enough on all natural meats let alone payng big bucks on charcoal to cook it too. <laugh>

Joe


----------



## thermodynamics (Aug 27, 2006)

I went to Lowe's yesterday and found 100% wood lump charcoal for 4.99 per bag.  I believe the brand is "Coyboy Charcoal."  I have not used it yet, but nothing could be worse than the Wal-Mart charcoal I used the first time I smoked!


----------



## thermodynamics (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry to double post, but here is the stuff they have at Lowe's:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 27, 2006)

I've used that brand before.  It get's very hot, very quick.  If you light it in a charcoal chimney be careful not to burn it too long before you pour it out.  I don't use much charcoal personally, but my son uses it a lot now in his Brinkman pitmaster deluxe smoker.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 27, 2006)

Mr. Minion of the "Minion Method" fame uses Royal Oak if my memory serves me right.  I have taken to using a mix of Royal Oak and the Cowboy lump with pretty good results.  I still use Kingsford for my kettle, and it works great once you get a handle on how quick it comes to temp.  Just experiment, and things will come together.


----------



## smoke on the water (Aug 27, 2006)

Noah,

Do you use Royal Oak hardwood or briquette?


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 28, 2006)

Briquettes.  Contrary to the purists, I really like the consistancy and predictable qualities of bricks.  However, in my BSKD, I like the flavor and heat added by the lump/brick/hickory combo (trial and error).  But I am still learning, and by no means even close to being a professional!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Dave.... hate to brag, but I still have 12 bags of the old Kingsford left.... I too do not like the new.    I have found Royal Oak briquets and like them.  About 2 months ago, I visited a new Wal_Mart nearby, and they had Royal Oak lump.  I bought 2 bags, and really liked it.  I went back and bought the last 15 bags they had.  I was told it was seasonal and that they would not be getting anymore in, so I stocked up....

Bill


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Bill,

Haven't tried the Royal Oak lump but I much prefer Royal Oak briquettes to Kingsford.  Kingsford always burned out to fast for me.  Royal Oak seemed to hold a good steady fire and last a long time.  Just my .02 :D


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque (Sep 15, 2006)

I too like the Royal Oak Lump - A LOT!!  If you are in or near Texas, B&B lump is great charcoal.  I used to be able to get it from a local distributor here in CT but apparently B&B now only sells direct and their shipping costs are prohibitive for me.  

There's a site - WWW.nakedwhiz.com that has a lump charcoal database and has done lots of tests and reviews on quite a few brands.  Tried Cowboy brand one year and didn't like it - too much flooring and furniture scrap!  Alas, I'll be using it this weekend as that is what the future FIL bought.

Hey anybody from Michigan tried the local product produced by Sugartown Products out of Gladwin?  I'll be looking for a local provider/producer when I open my Q shack.


----------



## harbormaster (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been using RO lump lately, and am pretty happy with it. Personally I never use briquettes because of the petroleum like odor when they burn. Cowboy lump is made from oak flooring scraps, burns hot and doesn't last as long or give as good of a flavor as other Natural Lump charcoals. 
The WGWEW is my new favorite, but the drive to get it is a little much at this point.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 18, 2006)

Harbormaster, Welcome to SMF. Please take a few moments to visit "Roll Call" and introduce yourself to everyone.

Thanks,


----------



## mrgrumpy (Sep 30, 2006)

I now have abt 6 bags of the old K left (20lbs ea), but I did find a buy on RO lump, so I bought them out.  It was a seasonal item, and they had 12 bags left... so I get all 12 of the 10lb bags....   I am going to go to Barbeque Galore and check them out.  They carry their store brand, and Big Green Egg lump coals.  They are both made by Royal Oak.  And they carry it all year.... better than the box stores.  They are a little bit more, but if it is available, so when you are out, and can't find it, is it ok to spend a little bit more, yes..... 

Bill


----------

